# ARC XXD Subs and Speakers



## AdamantiumPI (Dec 30, 2010)

I know the XXD amps are good for the price. But does anyone know if the ARC XXD Subs and Speakers are good for the budget minded?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a section is for user reviews and user comparisons of products they used. This should be in the "Help me select gear" forum.


----------

